# Fuel Allowance and Warmer Homes Package



## Black Sheep (18 Sep 2009)

Has anybody on fuel Allowance applied for the warmer Homes Package. 

My elderly neighbour brought me the letter she received re the above and asked for help to apply.It states that the package (Attic insulation, wall insulation, lagging jacket and energy saving bulbs) is available to elderly and vulnerable people who are in receipt of fuel allowance at *no cost to them*.

As she put some insulation in her attic some time ago the remainder of the package is not available to her.

Has anyone had this experience


----------



## Ttree (20 Sep 2009)

hi i think you cant apply a letter gets sent to you if you get fuel allowance and you return it before 30th sept. i am getting fuel allowance but got no letter so not sure is it only in certain areas?  i phoned warmer homes but they say wait for letter.  anyone know anything else as i am in dire need of that help  Ttree


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Sep 2009)

Contact SW quick quoting your PPS. Don't wait for letter.
As the closing date is 30th September you need to act fast to get application in on time


----------



## Ttree (20 Sep 2009)

thanks black sheep for that .. do you mean contact social welfare or the or the warmer homes


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Sep 2009)

I will be speaking to both Social Welfare and SEI in the morning and will let you know how I get on


----------



## Timmore (21 Sep 2009)

I would be very interested to hear what they say. 

My Mum recieved her letter and filled in the simple form and returned it. She asked me to inquire if her brother and sister were eligable and I was told they were but it was being rolled our accross the country and as yet the West (Mayo anyway) had not been sent their letters.  I was told they need to have the 5-digit code on the letter in order to make the application. I did not hear of a closing date so any info you get on that would be helpful. 

Also, the folks I was in contact with were the agency appointed by the SEI to run the scheme.

More info welcome!!


----------



## Black Sheep (22 Sep 2009)

The scheme is being rolled to people in the Leinster area (counties Kildare, Meath, Westmeath, Louth and Wicklow only) as a pilot scheme. If more funding becomes available it is hoped to roll it out nationwide.

The letters were sent out to all recipients of fuel allowance in the above areas. It is available to all who fit the criteria on a first come first served basis. Only 3000 packages are available. 27000 letters were sent out.

Remember it is an all or nothing package

Closing date for receipt of applications is 30 September


----------

